
Twitter is down - zitterbewegung
https://dev.twitter.com/overview/status
======
bjacobel
Potentially related to this?

> Today we moved all of Twitter's mobile web traffic (that's like, a lot) to
> our new web stack – Node.js, Express, React PWA.

[https://twitter.com/necolas/status/829128165314306048](https://twitter.com/necolas/status/829128165314306048)

~~~
bigethan
Not at all related.

------
mangecoeur
... finally some peace. Hope this lasts for a while :)

~~~
leonroy
Heheh, amen. Between Nigel Farage and Donald Trump's bloody tweets getting
front page coverage in the papers it's becoming increasingly hard to detox
from Twitter!

------
rmason
Just came back for me. How long has the fail whale graphic been gone? This is
the first time I've seen the "something has gone wrong" devil graphic.

~~~
passivepinetree
Did you (or anyone else) happen to grab a screenshot before the site came back
up? I'm curious.

~~~
ndespres
Here's a "quoted reply" tweet, where the frame that should contain the quoted
tweet shows the error page. This is from a few minutes ago.

[http://www.mynameisneil.com/projects/chickenbucket/files/n_2...](http://www.mynameisneil.com/projects/chickenbucket/files/n_2017Feb07_twitter_down.jpg)

------
ggregoire
Previous post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13594657](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13594657)

------
IamGhost
Everyone is switching to Prattle anyway.

------
sorinn
For a brief period of time the world is safe- cant start a war or launch
nukes.

------
peterkelly
I feel a new executive order coming on...

------
chris_wot
How will Donald Trump communicate with his people? Someone declare a national
emergency!

